# How crazy is this, read this Dan Cohen ...



## That70sShowDude (Apr 19, 2009)

me and my friend were talking about stuff and how i said that theres no good cubers in my area, he said that when he was in high school (he graduated last year, im in 12th grade), he remembered a kid that used to solve his cube everyday and saw him walk out of the band room solving it, he said he was tall and had long hair ... i was like wait a second, i remember seeing dan cohen playing an instrument on youtube, he's tall, long hair, and is a beast with the cube ... i thought, no way is this him, cant be ... i got my high school year book from when i was a freshman, went to 11th grade and saw Daniel Cohen with his picture, i was in shock, couldnt believe it

i also had a friend in band and remember him pointing dan (didnt know who he was at the time) out to me and saying he was really good at the trumpet or something like that, now that i think about it i remember seeing dan alot back then

i didnt ask my friend from the band if he knew him yet, he definately does though, crazy stuff

i went to the same high school as a cube legend

this is the wrong section, but whatever


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 19, 2009)

If you didn't know, both ExoCorsair (jon choi) and I both went to Emmaus. Jon graduated last year, and I graduated in 2007. We were the ones who kind of started the cubing "movement" in Emmaus, and you probably got started off of that.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 19, 2009)

Haha...That's pretty cool!
Unfortunately, I'm the best cuber in my school


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 19, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> If you didn't know, both ExoCorsair (jon choi) and I both went to Emmaus. Jon graduated last year, and I graduated in 2007. We were the ones who kind of started the cubing "movement" in Emmaus, and you probably got started off of that.



ha, yea i probably did, it was big in emmaus when you were in 12th grade, now i know why, do you know zack horan, he plays the trumpet now and did back then


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 19, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Haha...That's pretty cool!
> *Unfortunately, I'm the best cuber in my school *



I'm one of the few cubers in my country 

It sucks to be holding the NR just because nobody else is competing.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 19, 2009)

Lol, I am the only cuber in this country.

But I am from the US, so it doesn't really count.


----------



## Poke (Apr 19, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Lol, I am the only cuber in this country.
> 
> But I am from the US, so it doesn't really count.




What's the population? Because there is a very small percent... and there has to be SOMEONE you taught.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, I did teach one person, but he is, well, not so good. I don't think he can even do a solve without an alg sheet. And he doesn't even have a cube.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 19, 2009)

Hmmmm...Daniel Cohen....


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 20, 2009)

You do realize that Daniel Cohen is a ridiculously common name. Only 14 million hits in google for Daniel/Dan Cohen combined.


----------



## Hakan (Apr 20, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha...That's pretty cool!
> ...



If I were born in Turkey, you'd be no NR holder 
Maybe I should get a Turkish passport anyway, just to make you feel better


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 20, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> You do realize that Daniel Cohen is a ridiculously common name. Only 14 million hits in google for Daniel/Dan Cohen combined.



Yeah, I looked it up and there were tons of people named that  I searched "Daniel Cohen cube" and, of course, it yielded you. lol


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Apr 20, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha...That's pretty cool!
> ...



Hahahha, I know the feeling. I don't hold any records, because there are no competitions on my CONTINENT, and because I'm one of... ONE speedcubers in my country that I know of. There are a couple of guys that have gotten into it, but they're all well over 50 seconds.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 20, 2009)

Isn't Emile Compion from South Africa?


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 20, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Isn't Emile Compion from South Africa?


yeah, but he currently lives in Canada


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes, search his name on WCA, it says it  Link.


----------



## coolmission (Apr 20, 2009)

Hakan said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



While you're at it, get a Luxembourgish passport as well


----------



## elimescube (Apr 20, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Hahahha, I know the feeling. I don't hold any records, because there are no competitions on my CONTINENT, and because I'm one of... ONE speedcubers in my country that I know of. There are a couple of guys that have gotten into it, but they're all well over 50 seconds.



Etienne, my second cousin (who got me started on cubing) lives in Pretoria. He is studying, or possibly finishing studying computer science. He is on a large file sharing network that goes across Pretoria for which he had to hook up a dish to his roof. I asked him if you were on the network when I was visiting in August last year, but he didn't recognise the username daejavoo at all. Are you aware of this network? Do you go by a different alias on it, or are you just not a part of it?

Anyway, you're not alone. He also says he also has some friends who cube, but they aren't as fast as you. You're without a doubt the fastest in South Africa.

Of the 6 competing African cubers: 2 no longer live in the country they represent; 2 have dual citizenship for, but were not born in the country they represent, and also no longer cube. I don't really know anything about the other two, coincidentally in 5th and 6th place.



qqwref said:


> Isn't Emile Compion from South Africa?



I was born in Cape Town, South Africa in 1990. Moved to Ontario, Canada in 2001. Visited Cape Town again in 2006, my second cousin was there and he taught me some cubing stuff. I learned to solve the cube before returning to Canada.


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, I'm the fastest in my school, although there are a few other good people there, but neither have actually competed in any legitimate competitions (I didn't go to my school one... I should have went...)

Soon I'll break the WR and RULE THE WORLD!!! MUHAHAHAHA *chokes*


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 21, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> You do realize that Daniel Cohen is a ridiculously common name. Only 14 million hits in google for Daniel/Dan Cohen combined.





Very common Jewish name.
Unlike Hadley Sheffield.


----------



## Zaxef (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm the best cuber at my school 
I wanna see this old picture of Dan Cohen lol!


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 21, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> I'm the best cuber at my school
> I wanna see this old picture of Dan Cohen lol!



It looks exactly the same as a "new" picture, except for possibly lack of some facial hair.


----------

